# light$



## BROMAN (Mar 10, 2015)

Are the $100 + light bulbs really advised?  I got a dual 400w tube and I'm looking for bulbs. I'm thinking a cheapo mh and two son agro 430w for $40 on eBay.  I've heard folks talk about  hortilux but, gee $$.  The no names that came with the lights seem to have worked well.  What's the call when it comes to lights?


----------



## zem (Mar 10, 2015)

i always get the regular hps cheaper type, and change more often.


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 10, 2015)

Before i went LED i always did as Zem has mentioned, 20 dollar bulbs changed out a little more often.


----------



## BROMAN (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks gents. That makes sense to me.  Do you think the extra blue spectrum light and extra 30w of the sun agro will have a positive effect?


----------



## zem (Mar 11, 2015)

i have found a bulb that has a little more blue in it, and that is cheaper. i can't tell if the 30 extra watts amounts to anything, you would need a light meter to tell, or do a side by side...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 11, 2015)

I was going with the "middle class" bulb, spending $60 - $70 a bulb.

Was considering a Hortilux bulb, just before going LED. No idea if it's actually worth it or not.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 11, 2015)

I prefer to use the Digilux bulbs myself. I have compared them to a couple other bulbs with a lumen meter and the difference was about 20% better. They are a little more than the cheaper ones but I have had nothing but excellent results with them.


----------



## BROMAN (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks for the info folks.  I think I will go with the sun agro 430w.  I read somewhere that its supposed to have like 3-5k extra lumens.  Does added blue spectrum in flower cause increased trich production?  I'll get a cheap mh for the next grow and then for the third just reuse the sun agros for veg since less lumens are required.


----------



## BROMAN (Mar 14, 2015)

Found a much less expensive 430w enhanced hps and enhanced mh.  It's $19 on ebay .  Going to try it out.


----------



## zem (Mar 14, 2015)

BROMAN said:


> Found a much less expensive 430w enhanced hps and enhanced mh.  It's $19 on ebay .  Going to try it out.



i would give it a go ahead as that's about what i pay for mine, GE or other reputable names, never had a problem so far


----------

